# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Muere Toni Nadal

## sergi1907

El meteorólogo de TV3 hacía una travesía de montaña en el coll de Contraix, en el Parc Nacional d'Aigüestortes.



Barcelona. (Redacción).- El meteorólogo de TV3 Toni Nadal, ha muerto este fin de semana, a los 41 años,  en un accidente de montaña en la Vall de Boí. Los bomberos de la Generalitat han localizado su cuerpo a primera hora de hoy lunes en el coll de Contraix, en el Parc Nacional d'Aigüestortes, donde había ido solo el sábado por la mañana a hacer una travesía de montaña.

Nadal, según información de los Bomberos, había pasado la noche en el refugio Ventosa Calvell, donde comenzó la excursión, y al anochecer se le esperaba en casa. Al no regresar y no poder contactar con él, la familia denunció su desaparición a los servicios de emergencias.

Al recibirse el aviso se activaron cuatro dotaciones de los Bomberos de la Generalitat y un helicóptero, Pompièrs d'Aran, perros de la Unidad Canina de Búsqueda de los Bomberos y miembros de la Unidad de Montaña de los Mossos d' Esquadra, que entre ayer y hoy activaron hasta nueve dotaciones.

Entre todos, a lo largo del día de ayer peinaron una amplia zona a partir del mencionado refugio hasta Colomina, pasando por lestany Llong, Cavallers, colls de Dellui y Gavatxos, lestany Ribereta y la Vall Morrano. La búsqueda del conocido meteorólogo se había visto dificultada e interrumpida por las complicadas condiciones climatológicas de este domingo: La lluvia, la niebla y la falta de visibilidad por lo que el helicóptero que los buscaba no se pudo acercar hasta las zonas más altas. En un primero momento, únicamente se había localizado el vehículo de Nadal, estacionado en el aparcamiento del lago Sallent.

Licenciado en Geografía, Toni Nadal empezó a trabajar en el servicio de meteorología de la cadena pública catalana en 1996 donde presentaba El Temps. Anteriormente había colaborado en el servicio de información meteorológica de TVE en Catalunya. 

Nadal, gran aficionado al montañismo y conocedor del paisaje y las tradiciones catalanas, colaboraba con reportajes en el conocido programa  Espai Terra, uno de los 20 más vistos de la televisión pública, que dirige Tomas Molina, formando parte de un equipo de otros meteorólogos como Dani Ramírez, Francesc Mauri y Eloi Cordomí. Nadal participaba además cada jueves en el chat del tiempo de la web '3cat24.cat', donde conversaba con los lectores y respondía a preguntas sobre las previsiones de los próximos días.

El cuerpo de Nadal se ha evacuado al tanatorio, ubicado en el Hospital Comarcal de Tremp, a la espera de realizarle la autopsia.

Una triste noticia, descanse en paz.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mi más sentido pésame para todos sus familiares y amigos. Una verdadera lástima con 41 años  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una verdadera pena. Un gran meteorólogo.
El mundillo de la Meteorología, está de luto  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Descanse en paz... La página y los que disfrutamos de éstos grandes profesionales damos nuestro más sentido pésame a familiares y amigos de la meteorología.

----------


## Madrugaor

En Youtube se puede ver el paraje. Éstas pedreras son muy peligrosas por la inestabilidad del terreno y la fuerte pendiente. Es lo que llaman en Cataluña: una tartera.
Murió en plena naturaleza.
Descanse en paz, Toni Nadal.

----------

